# King Starboard vs Seafoam



## Riverjet (May 21, 2014)

I need to replace the 25 year old vinyl covered marine plywood flooring and rear deck in my boat, and am wondering about where to source these hdpe sheets locally (if that's an option). Have not worked with either but will need 4-5 sheets of 1/2 inch. The king starboard anti-skid looks like a good idea, but not sure how slick the regular finish of either is. Thanks for any info.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Riverjet said:


> I need to replace the 25 year old vinyl covered marine plywood flooring and rear deck in my boat, and am wondering about where to source these hdpe sheets locally (if that's an option). Have not worked with either but will need 4-5 sheets of 1/2 inch. The king starboard anti-skid looks like a good idea, but not sure how slick the regular finish of either is. Thanks for any info.


I've never heard of Seafoam. And I dont think Starboard is rigid enough to be used as flooring. If you must use a synthetic flooring, I would use Coosa Board. But in reality, I would just use marine plywood. Think about it. It lasted 25 years. How much longer are you gonna use the boat? 25 more years?

Strength to weight to cost ratio... Nothing even comes close to marine ply. Not to mention availability. You can probably source 1/2 inch marine ply this afternoon. Where pretty much anything else is gonna have to be ordered.


----------



## Riverjet (May 21, 2014)

What would you suggest to keep the floor from getting slippery when wet. Currently wrapped in marine vinyl floor cover. Stuff is more expensive than the plywood. That's why I'm looking at starboard. Lots of welded aluminum cross bracing under floor. It's a welded aluminum jet boat formerly used to run class 3 whitewater in Idaho


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I would put a layer of glass over it and paint it with nonskid paint like Awlgrip or similar. Or you could put some Nautlex over it. How big of a boat are we talking about?

Or even some spray in bedliner...


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Creative Acrylics and Plastic Supply on 9 mile road can supply you with marine board. Starboard is very slippery but you can get nonskid material for about the same price. Seafoam is a color of starboard like a light beige.


----------



## Riverjet (May 21, 2014)

Floor 78" wide x 120" long. Rear deck 80"x65". New boats are using aluminum diamond plate with snap in carpeting

Anybody have experience with Durabak18 bed liner/deck paint


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You can use this over the plywood/glass. A thin coat of resin will let the cloth weave still stand proud and act as a non skid. Just depends what you end up painting it with that'll determine slickness.

http://www.raka.com/xynole.html

I should still have some if you want to check it out.

Just remembered these pics, believe that was 2 thin coats of epoxy, see the weave?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

What about using aluminum tread plate? You can cut it with a regular circular saw as long as you have ear plugs any carbide blade from lowes will cut it. You will have to sand the sharp edges off. I think starboard would be very heavy if you have it thick enough to support standing on. Also you have not stated how far apart your ribs are. That is a huge factor on what thickness material you need. Post some pics, most people on here like to watch projects.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

1 4x8 sheet of starboard is gonna cost about 200-225. You may want to consider other options.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I was able to source 1" (white) starboard from Saunders Yacht works in Gulf Shores.

You can also order full sheets online from places like boat outfitters etc., gonna be pricey for a 4X8 sheet, and additional shipping. Smaller thicknesses, generally 1/2" or less, are available from the box stores, however you'll lose stability if under 3/4" IMHO depending on your rib spacing. it's also avail in other colors aside from the seafoam you mentioned..

The diamond plate idea sounds nice, is durable, and will last quite a long time as well.

++ on some project pics. keep us posted.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

King Starboard comes in 52 X 96 inch sheets. It is distributed by Piedmont Plastics. Warehouses are Hamond La., Birmingham Al. and Orlando Fl.
Orlando is the only warehouse with the non skid which is all we use.
Priceing for us is $189. per sheet plus freight.


----------



## Riverjet (May 21, 2014)

Looking at going with pressure treated plywood painted with Behr Deckover and some sort of sound blocker under it. Even the thinnest diamond plate gets real expensive. Still looking at the sound blocking alternatives. Will post some pictures tomorrow of what the floor framework looks like. Need a sound blocker for the engine compartment and flooring since the engine noise reverberates the full length of the aluminum hull. Still might go with hdpe non slip. How is it for noise blocking? Can I use it for an engine enclosure? Probably cheaper to drive to Orlando to pick it up than ship it. Just not sure. Have to decide soon... Boat inoperable right now.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.bobvila.com/articles/how-to-paint-pressure-treated-wood/#.V13AFrsrKM8


----------



## Riverjet (May 21, 2014)

Thanks. I had a nagging feeling I wanted to use marine plywood but couldn't put my finger on why.


----------

